# My Stuff~



## sigwing (Nov 12, 2005)

Here's my palettes....I just finished the Teals....


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Nov 12, 2005)

Nice collection.


----------



## sigwing (Nov 12, 2005)

The plastic box on the right is my back-up stash!  I about need a larger box!


----------



## sigwing (Nov 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hikaru-chan* 
_Nice collection._

 
Thanks!  The only people that can appreciate the work & results of putting together a palette are Specktra members! *s*  My husband just doesn't seem to 'get it'!!!


----------



## Classic Beauty (Nov 12, 2005)

My jaw just hit the floor.


----------



## jess98765 (Nov 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Classic Beauty* 
_My jaw just hit the floor._

 
My jaw just hit the ground and broke it! lol.  My goodness girl....those eye shadows are to die for! how long did it take you to get all those babies?? I still can't get over how much you have and how pretty it looks!


----------



## sigwing (Nov 12, 2005)

Over the last several months, I've been binging and in the planning stage of getting all these organized!  I even bought my first empty palette off ebay then luckily found out at my MAC counter I can call the 1-800# and get them for much cheaper.  My first palette actually has a few Prescriptives e/s in it, but it was right at the time they were changing to square pans, so the rest are MAC except for the bottom right corner 3 in my Teal palette that are Juicy e/s.  I'm insane....but I guess there are stupider things that people collect right?  And I actually use these instead of having them on shelves catching dust or something.  (But of course I have that kind of crap in my house too....*s*)

I hope I'm done for a while!  But I've ordered some shadows I have in mind to create a couple quads....then I'm done....I think.....!  Thanks for thinking they're pretty....I love them!


----------



## Caderas (Nov 13, 2005)

how much of that did you get at dillard's counter??  i found out yesterday that they don't hold the paint sets there, only at mac stores and online.  and i regret not getting the mini pigment set, [sigh].  that is a whole lotta make-up though!!  good job.


----------



## sigwing (Nov 13, 2005)

Well, I've gotten a bunch there, but probably mostly from the MAC website, then I've ordered a lot from Nordstrom.  Just like you, I found out Friday at my Dillard's that they didn't have the mini paints, so I've got them coming from MAC...will be here this next Wednesday!  I've found some things at Dillard's, tho, that were sold out on the website.  
Those palettes were a bunch of work, but once I got the hang of it, it was easier.  I couldn't really stand there at the counter doing it for more than one of the 15-pans at a time, tho.  It's so much easier having them like that than in a pile of the little pots in a basket in my dresser!


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Nov 13, 2005)

oo how i want your palettes!!


----------



## aziajs (Nov 13, 2005)

veeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrryyyyyy nice.


----------



## sigwing (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks girls....this is the only place that anyone understands this kind of thing that I can share my pics with!  I'm glad you're all here!


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 15, 2005)

Ooh yum! Your palettes are amazing, but your backup box kicks my collection's butt halfway across the world! Oh to go ferretting through that! Great collection you have there. I think I'm about to start foaming at the mouth over that box of what looks like lipglasses etc.


----------



## Mirtilla (Nov 16, 2005)

Woo hoo - great collection


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Nov 16, 2005)

Amazing collection!!! One request though if you have the time: can u please take close ups of the palettes and list the colours names!!! Thanx!!!


----------



## sigwing (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanks! I'll be glad to get to that!  It'll probably be next week tho, that I get time to do it.


----------



## belencina (Nov 17, 2005)

OOOOOH! I love it all!!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 13, 2006)

very nice collection.


----------

